

Google App Engine Pipeline API - DocSavage
http://code.google.com/p/appengine-pipeline/

======
kljensen
I can't wrap my head around what exactly this does. How is this related to
mapreduce? Can anybody explain?

~~~
projectileboy
Maybe this isn't what they're targeting, but I could see it functioning nicely
as a workflow engine (google 'jBPM' for an example).

~~~
elblanco
Yeah, I was thinking BPEL for a minute...

------
brown9-2
I'm impressed that Google continues to iterate on AppEngine and add features.

